# Wii @ $250?  What do you think?



## Aikon (Sep 14, 2006)

Source

So the Wii is revealed to be $250 with a game pack-in, what's your thoughts on this?  Yay or nay?  Plus, $5 - $10 for Nes to N64 games?


----------



## coffeewolf (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

that sounds decent enough, if it doesnt run on gasoline or something like that.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

That's pretty cheap really. Bet it be converted to 250 Euros here. It also comes with Wii sports so your not game-less in case the spot your buying it doesn't have the games you wanted due to demand.

Downloadable Games are far more decent priced at that. Those GBA re-issues of NES games where all overpriced. This is a lot more fair.


----------



## Zippo (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

I wouldnt buy the reissue games, I already still own all my old consoles and games I favored and still do so I wouldnt waste my money in that respect. I would however buy it for the metriod, and starfox game (out of lust for yummy foxes), and of course the mario, as for other games, ill wait a bit till more titles are released after its launch to see if the price is worth it, plus after xmas when the price drops a bit. :3

-Z


----------



## Aikon (Sep 14, 2006)

Killy the Fox said:
			
		

> Bet it be converted to 250 Euros here.



The good news is I read that it's actually going to be 149 Euros.  The bad news is I forget where I read that.  A lot of people epculated that based on the Euro pricing that it would be in the $150 - $200 here in the states.  I think it was IGN.com


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

Hmm, I checked the convertor site and it's about £150. When that sounds good, it'd be £180+ or more when it arrives in UK anyway due to VAT and stuff...

Still, hey - a free game with purchase of Wii! Sweet. =) Plus it's cheaper of all next-gen consoles out there..


----------



## Aikon (Sep 14, 2006)

SevenFisher said:
			
		

> Still, hey - a free game with purchase of Wii! Sweet. =) Plus it's cheaper of all next-gen consoles out there..



A free game that some people won't give a crap about, unfortunately.  There, I said it!  :twisted:  I mean yeah Wii sports is cool, but I'd prefer if it didn't have the pack-in and the cost was lower.  And even then I feel (and have always felt) $250 is too much for the technology present in the machine.  Still, I hope they at least pack in a total of two controllers to cushion the blow.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Sep 14, 2006)

SevenFisher said:
			
		

> Hmm, I checked the converter site and it's about £150. When that sounds good, it'd be £180+ or more when it arrives in UK anyway due to VAT and stuff...
> 
> Still, hey - a free game with purchase of Wii! Sweet. =) Plus it's cheaper of all next-gen consoles out there..



The price for the Japanese Wii is a bit more as $200 dollars. They aren't getting Wii Sports for free so to say it's free isn't entirely true. Sure, it's cheaper but i bet they bundled it otherwise it get barely sold in the states and Europe.

I think the Wii will cost here between 220 and 250 Euros but i think 250 because often companies convert Dollars right into Euros for there convenience. They been doing that for years.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

I hate how Wii Sports comes included.  It isn't a game I'm remotely interested in. >.>


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

Fair enough, still it's nice of them to do that. ;-) extra never hurts, anyway...

..Unless it's Crazy Frog Racer ported on Wii. *runs* 

Anyway, I'm really tempted to get it, but I don't think I'll get it on launch. Maybe sometime on or after Christmas, but I have Xbox 360 already and I need the money for something else.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

The most irritating news is that the wiimote will cost $40 and the nunchaku attachment will retail for $20.


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

-_- All official stuff are expensive most of times, sadly. 

Is nunchaku attachment free with Wii package? If not, then I'll yell...

Still cheapest next-gen console of all, but dammit I'd like to see you can get official pads for cheaper. xP


----------



## Visimar (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

Compared to the other consoles I think the Wii's inital pricing is cheap. However, if I don't decide to buy it on its release date then I will at least wait until SSBB comes out and buy that as well as the console (Which might have its price lowered by then).


----------



## Visimar (Sep 14, 2006)

SevenFisher said:
			
		

> ...but dammit I'd like to see you can get official pads for cheaper.



From what I've noticed some third-party controllers don't even work right (I bought a few and found that they were a complete waste of my money), so sometimes a higher price for an offical Nintendo controller is a better deal. Would you rather waste lots of money buying lots of ineffective controllers or for just a few that actually WORK?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 14, 2006)

SevenFisher said:
			
		

> -_- All official stuff are expensive most of times, sadly.
> 
> Is nunchaku attachment free with Wii package? If not, then I'll yell...
> 
> Still cheapest next-gen console of all, but dammit I'd like to see you can get official pads for cheaper. xP



The Wii will come with one wiimote and nunchaku attachment.

I wonder if we will see third party Wiimotes sprout up.


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 14, 2006)

IceDragonVisy said:
			
		

> SevenFisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye, it's just that £20 for PS2 pad seems..rip-off, lol. I'm just tight git, when my PS2 pad broke (damn Smackdown! Vs Raw 06 >.>) I'd just go and get pre-owned official one for £10. >_>

Still, I see your point. I have N64 unoffical paks, and they suck. I kept losing my progression in Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon 2 (Goemon's Adventure in US) due to crappy memory pak, and I can't find official one anywhere. =(



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> The Wii will come with one wiimote and nunchaku attachment.
> 
> I wonder if we will see third party Wiimotes sprout up.



Sweet, then it's  cheap deal when getting Wii console.  As of unoffical ones, I'm sure they will once they learned what's inside the controller and how it works, etc. Or make poor "retro" pad, I guess. xD


----------



## Rouge2 (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

It's just another rumor.

Nintendo has not announced the price yet.


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

I'll consider getting a Wii when I can trust that there are enough games that I'm interested in playing for it (or if one comes out that I _really_ want to play). The price doesn't seem too unreasonable, considering I'd probably enjoy it more than an X-BOX360 or PS3 anyway.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 14, 2006)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> It's just another rumor.
> 
> Nintendo has not announced the price yet.



Yes they have, they did this morning.  This is all true.


----------



## Rouge2 (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

It'll be released on November 19th.

MTV News announced it.

"It'll be lacking in the Power Department".


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 14, 2006)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> It'll be released on November 19th.
> 
> MTV News announced it.
> 
> "It'll be lacking in the Power Department".



Actually, Nintendo announced it in a special showing this morning (In New York I believe).  The NYTimes and the Seattle PI beat everyone to the punch though, last night at about 9:45pm PST.


----------



## Rouge2 (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

You're saying MTV News had nothing about it?


----------



## Aikon (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

The Wii is still a solid contender in ths next gen race, and I'm glad that they're trying such a unique approach, but for a company trying to go mainstream with their new gadget $250 + games and accessories isn't too mainstream friendly.  Still, it's undebatable they have the pricing edge over their competitors, but I believe of all the consoles you're not really getting the most bang for your buck with a Wii.  And the fact they've included WiFi and no Ethernet port just seems silly, absurd even.  

While the graphics look OK to good (considering) and the sound is acceptable (no 5.1), the controller is where the focus is at, and if they're going to sell this thing for $250 it better clean dishes and walk the dog.  And even more importantly games... but I have no worries here, nor should I.  Look at that lineup!  

I'm still buying the Wii, hopefully on launch, with about 3 or 4 games... but I feel if it fails the videogame industry as a whole is going to stagnate.  So far the 360's numbers have unimpressed, and PS3's numbers... let's just say when it comes to numbers they're a little short where it counts, and a little bloated where it don't.


----------



## Rouge2 (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

You forgot lack of a DVD Function.


----------



## Captain Oz (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

DVD playback isn't a reason to get a next generation console.  Anyone who will care about watching DVDs has a DVD player already.


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 15, 2006)

Oznor said:
			
		

> DVD playback isn't a reason to get a next generation console.  Anyone who will care about watching DVDs has a DVD player already.



Or a PC or a laptop or something similar. In other words, agreed.


----------



## Aikon (Sep 15, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

I purposely left out DVD's, who cares about that?  

Although I find it funny, Nintendo for once in their "lives" are pushing a console that goes beyond the realm of games.  I'm talking the weather channel, the news channel, and the internet channel (BTW you gotta pay for Opera, I won't use it for free let alone pay for it!)  

Also, according to Miyamoto, different colors Wii, like a black Wii, might be frightening to consumers... only white Wii for launch.  Bah!  At least it's not purple...


----------



## Captain Oz (Sep 15, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

Anyone who buys a next generation console for its functions other than playing video games (PS3s bluray function aside) is buying the console for the wrong reason.  I know someone who game me their reason for buying an XBox 360 to be essentially a music player.  When I asked him why he didn't use his laptop for that, which all his music was on, he said it was because he didn't want to use extra processor time while playing games on it.  I think that right there is a little backwards.  But he is not the only person I've found to have bought a next generation console for similar reasons.  The PS36Wii and the XBox 360 both have many extraneous features that really jacked up the price, and that is the main advantage of the Revolution (ITS NOT A WII!!!!).  It doesn't have DVD playback, BluRay, HDDVD, a large hard disk drive, but it does play games and has some awesome possibilities.

I think that would have been better placed under Rants and Raves, but I just had to get that out.


----------



## Aikon (Sep 15, 2006)

Oznor said:
			
		

> (ITS NOT A WII!!!!).  ...
> 
> I think that would have been better placed under Rants and Raves, but I just had to get that out.



LOL I was one of the people refusing to call it anything but a Revolution on the first day it was announced.  Sorry to tell ya bro, it's a Wii, like it or not, you'll be playing on a Wii console.  Get it?  Wii?  As in small?  And the console is small?  Nevermind.  

BTW I noticed today is your B-day, so Happy B-day bud.


----------



## Span_Wolf (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.wdfnews.com/ShowArticle.aspx?aid=2296
I did an article too, though I posted it a bit late because I didn't get home from my mans house till just a lil while ago. =P


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 15, 2006)

Oznor said:
			
		

> DVD playback isn't a reason to get a next generation console.  Anyone who will care about watching DVDs has a DVD player already.



I agree, but I still believe it is a silly decision to leave it out when both PS2 and the original Xbox offered it this last-gen.  Since they already support the format, would it have really been that much more expensive to include the required video software?


----------



## Hyenaworks (Sep 15, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

It's expensive.  As expensive as the PS2 was.  It's the cheapest of the next gen., but in proportion, honestly, the prices are the same.  Nintendo is still the cheapest, but will it hold up in game line up.

I say time and time again, games will dictate success for any system.

and the $5-$10 for NES-N64 made me almost choke on my water.

My ROMs still work just fine, thank you very much.


----------



## Komamura (Sep 15, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> The most irritating news is that the wiimote will cost $40 and the nunchaku attachment will retail for $20.


 same, I would rather see them come as a set instead of seprate things. but i guess since not every game needs both they can do that


----------



## Alchera (Sep 16, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*



			
				Aikon said:
			
		

> Source
> 
> So the Wii is revealed to be $250 with a game pack-in, what's your thoughts on this?  Yay or nay?  Plus, $5 - $10 for Nes to N64 games?



Another reason to support Nintendo: No Re-financing of one's house required to buy it.

>_>


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 16, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

i have seen an nes game for 3 dollars before. it was a copy of battletoads. i have also seen an nes game that was 50 dollars, it was the original final fantasy 1 and had the box and manual too. i wish i had th 50 at the time cuz i woulda' got it. it was gone the next day.....anyway i vote yay instead of nay as i will be getting it almost right away (there are a few 360 games i gotta get first at the time it comes out).


----------



## Suule (Sep 16, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?  What do you think?*

When I earn enough $$$ I'm getting myself a Wii.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Sep 18, 2006)

Hyenaworks said:
			
		

> It's expensive.  As expensive as the PS2 was.  It's the cheapest of the next gen., but in proportion, honestly, the prices are the same.  Nintendo is still the cheapest, but will it hold up in game line up.
> 
> I say time and time again, games will dictate success for any system.
> 
> ...



Yesterday i looked back up the price of the PS2 here at launch (Netherlands). 1200 Gulden. That's about $550-$600. Things haven't changed heh.

And yeah, games dictate a lot. But what if the console stays as expensive and games as well for a very long time? You might get the Neo-Geo effect. Great games but everything just isn't affordable. That's something the PS3 has to jump on or it'll die regardless of lineup. There is only so much people are prepared to spend.

As for the downloadable games. I think it top notch on target price wise. ROMs do a lot, but it lacks that feeling of wen you play it on TV. At least, i miss it.


----------



## Kyoujini (Sep 23, 2006)

*RE: Wii @ $250?Â Â What do you think?*

It's 250 â‚¬ here, that's quite good price with a game packed in. I'll buy it from a store where I can get 10 % off the price with my student card so it will be only 225 â‚¬, which makes it a lot better deal.

It's gonna be a Wii60 year for me :3


----------

